# C2 vs. APR vs. GIAC vs. Unitronic vs. Revo, which software is best?



## jldude (Dec 16, 2009)

So I've been comparing these for my Tiptronic 2.5 Jetta. I see Revo and APR have trial periods...however it seems C2 is the cheapest, btw, all the dealers are at least 5 hours from me so it doesn't matter about location. 

I'll probably run a CAI with it, but I'm not too fond of an exhaust, seems a lot of money for MAYBE 5hp.

So anyone that has used these, I'd appreciate your take on them...

For the record, I'm just trying to get the most power I can without hurting the car.

As much as I like the free trial versions, I also like the ability to switch from say 91 or 93 tune to stock easily. Not tryin to spend $4 a gallon ALL the time. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I have a C2 87/intake tune based on a similar concern with gas prices. Made basic drivability much better and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I love unitronic.
I have the stage 2 with is made to be done with 93 octane.

I get aan average of +28 mpgs. So it pays off.
I mean, I get great performance, I get better milage, the engine likes it, and its good fuel. I see no reason to use any lower.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

APR is the only switchable one, and you have to pay extra for the extra program, but works well.
C2 has the best drivablity, support and cheapest as well as most power gain. and continues to imporve the 2.5 market.
uni can do 09+ i believe now, no one else can yet 
giac, drivablity seems the same as stock. some reports of it are, well, less then par.
revo, i have no opinion or facts on.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> APR is the only switchable one, and you have to pay extra for the extra program, but works well.
> C2 has the best drivablity, support and cheapest as well as most power gain. and continues to imporve the 2.5 market.
> uni can do 09+ i believe now, no one else can yet
> giac, drivablity seems the same as stock. some reports of it are, well, less then par.
> revo, i have no opinion or facts on.


GIAC does switchable as well, and I don't mind the GIAC tune seems to give a lil something more than just stock drivability but then again I don't have much to compare it to. In the end I went with GIAC cuz I can get it done locally. (any issues I can take the car right to where I had it flashed) In the end the ECU is a really important part of your car. Do you want to have to send it away? or drive half way across the country to find out there was an issues with it taking the flash? These are all the things you might want to take into account b4 making your decision. go with what's locally available. 
As far as GIAC. I'm not saying I love the GIAC tune but GIAC did make a name for themselves doing good software. Maybe not the hands down best but it gets the job done, and more importantly never had a problem with them or any of their dealers. i Have 2 mkv's in my family with the 2.5l giac software, a 24v vr with GIAC, and a 2003 Audi A4 GIAC.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> APR is the only switchable one, and you have to pay extra for the extra program, but works well.


Incorrect we had switchable 2.5 programming out years before APR even looked at them, as did many others.


Also OP, none of our normally aspirated software has trials available. For anything without a trial we do a 30 day money back guarantee and actually are moving to get rid of all trials in the future and the 30 day guarantee would apply to all applications. Reason for this is 50hp on a turbo car you can feel instantly a few hour trial is more then enough for you to know if you like it or not and don't really need to use it in a familiar setting to really get a feel for it. With NA software sometimes 10-15hp isn't noticed right away and can't be appreciated sitting in traffic leaving your tuner. But if you have a few weeks to use it in your daily life and take it on some backroads you like then you really show the improvements the software is making. Of the thousands of cars we have flashed without trials we have had only a handful of returns. Sure a few have been people expecting more, like the guy who thought his 140hp tdi would make over 200hp and rev to 6grand :screwy:.. but most are actually just people who realized they forgot to pay their cell phone bill and need the cash, they often come back a few months later and buy it again. 

More to the point you don't really need a trial because you will like it and buy it anyway so save yourself a trip


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ah, see i didn't know that about revo and the 2.5L. hence the " revo, i have no opinion or facts on."
now i know:thumbup:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Unitronic FTW


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and just to clarify, unitronic too has the 30 day moneyback.


----------

